# Noticed this scrap chopper on Ebay



## macfixer01 (Apr 23, 2012)

This ebay auction for a machine that chops up to 3 inch scrap looked interesting. It's way beyond my level, but perhaps for someone doing this full time as their profession?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390411765425#ht_1044wt_1398

Fyi it's not my auction and I have no financial interest in it.

macfixer01


----------



## ericrm (Apr 23, 2012)

what does it do? im curious


----------



## NoIdea (Apr 24, 2012)

ericrm said:


> what does it do? im curious



Hmmm, i think it chops scrap. :mrgreen:


----------



## ericrm (Apr 24, 2012)

lol
i have read a little but only find similar item to cut srip of metal,into shoter strip of metal...witch for me isnt realy useful
i was hoping that i could use something like that to break in peace hdd(my client would finaly beleive when i said i dont reuse they disk) :| , or smelter or plastic,or anykind of scrap...


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 24, 2012)

ericrm said:


> lol
> i have read a little but only find similar item to cut srip of metal,into shoter strip of metal...witch for me isnt realy useful
> i was hoping that i could use something like that to break in peace hdd(my client would finaly beleive when i said i dont reuse they disk) :| , or smelter or plastic,or anykind of scrap...




Well the seller says he welcomes questions and lists phone numbers. I suggest you contact him for details or maybe a photo of some sample input scrap and the end product. If it handles 3 inch scrap I'm assuming that must mean sheet metal, circuit boards, etc. That is to say something relatively flat or at least hollow, not solid dowels or bar stock. That's not to say it may not work fine on fiber or ceramic processors too though?

macfixer01


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 24, 2012)

macfixer01 said:


> ericrm said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...




Sorry I see you mentioned hard drives. Have you considered making something, say like a table saw with a carbide blade or even ganged carbide blades perhaps? You can't be accused of re-using a drive that's been cut into pieces. The other obvious option would be some sort of homemade stamping mill to pummel them?


----------



## NoIdea (Apr 24, 2012)

Hmmm, hard drives, yep yep yep, had the same problem myself, now when i go to pic up any hard drives i take with me a drill and bit, drill holes in them while the watch.

Deano


----------



## ericrm (Apr 24, 2012)

macfixer01 said:


> Sorry I see you mentioned hard drives. Have you considered making something, say like a table saw with a carbide blade or even ganged carbide blades perhaps? You can't be accused of re-using a drive that's been cut into pieces. The other obvious option would be some sort of homemade stamping mill to pummel them?




i saw a video here of someone here that already use a punch to break the hdd and bend the disk inside ,witch i think is very smart,i wish i can remember who it was.



NoIdea said:


> Hmmm, hard drives, yep yep yep, had the same problem myself, now when i go to pic up any hard drives i take with me a drill and bit, drill holes in them while the watch.
> 
> Deano



right now i it them with a pointy hammer ,but it doesnt look professionnal enuf ...i would rather love to give them a writed contract and a video of how i work ,it would be less trouble i think


----------



## Geo (Apr 24, 2012)

i cant really see the details in the machine well, but chopper can be used for shear. a shear that size is a very useful machine for scrapping, not so useful for disassembling electronics. try cutting the soldered joints from a ton of used copper pipe with a pair of bolt cutters.


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 27, 2012)

asked about it, got this response

Dear computer_hoarder,

SCRAP CHOPPERS ARE UTILIZED TO CUT FLAT STOCK METAL STRIPS - -


----------



## qst42know (May 2, 2012)

Something like that would be used at the out feed of a punch press, clipping the remains of your strip stock into drum friendly scrap pieces. 

It is obsolete, I would expect a scrap cutter would be incorporated into most modern dies rather than this secondary operation.


----------



## etack (May 2, 2012)

it was silversaddle1.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLESiPjy3Mg


Eric


----------



## ericrm (May 2, 2012)

very ingenious of him, i will try something similar but with less damadge to the hdd,i dont remove the board so i dont want to make it falling of because of the damadge.maybe a punch that will make a hole from one side to the other.
anyway that is still a nice piece of equipment
thanks to remember etack


----------

